# puppy vs. adult dog



## kika (May 9, 2008)

I thought it might be a good idea to make a collection of puppy vs. adult dog photos, like these labradoodles:

Emma: Emma - puppy to adult | lotyl.com

Shamus: Shamus | lotyl.com

If you would like to join and contribute your pictures please upload them to lotyl.com or send them directly to me. Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

looks interesting  ill look laters wen i ave more time.

oh and HOLLY S**T..the size of freddy mercurys knashers wen he was a chavvy  wtf 

Freddie Mercury as a child | lotyl.com <<<<< now there big

its amazing how ugly some of us was lol, yet turn out gorgeous  like him >>>>>Eminem as a child | lotyl.com corrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

oh and ummmm wtf is up wiv tina turna??? did she ave a sex change?? lol >>>Tina Turner as a child | lotyl.com that be4 pic is scary .


----------



## kika (May 9, 2008)

I'm happy to say that the collection is growing 
Check "now an then" photos comparing puppies to adult dogs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

..............................


----------

